# Wlan bricht alle 10 Minuten ab.

## musv

Guten Abend. 

in Anlehnung an meinen anderen Thread bin ich weiter am Basteln, um meine Netzwerkverbindung stabiler zu bekommen. Die Fakten:

TPLink Powerlan scheint irgendwie ab und zu mal Abbrüche zu haben. Das scheint wohl mit fortschreitendem Alter der Teile häufiger zu werden. 

Wlan selbst bricht alle 10 Minuten ab. Siehe unten.

System-Ausfallsicherung (im anderen Thread beschrieben) funktioniert. Allerdings braucht der Verbindungsaufbau ein paar Sekunden. Leider brauch ich eine stabile Verbindung ohne jegliche Abbrüche und Aussetzer

Ich bin jetzt dabei, das Powerlan erstmal abzuklemmen und wieder mit Wlan zu basteln. Wie bereits erwähnt, hab ich ca. alle 10 Minuten einen Abbruch beim Wlan. Im Log steht dazu:

```
Dez 20 18:10:21 htpc wpa_supplicant[1868]: wlan0: WPA: Group rekeying completed with 34:81:c4:c5:db:29 [GTK=CCMP]
```

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at fe9f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [60] Express (v2) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Exit Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot- ASPMOptComp-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- CommClk+

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                DevCap2: Completion Timeout: Not Supported, TimeoutDis+, LTR-, OBFF Not Supported

                DevCtl2: Completion Timeout: 50us to 50ms, TimeoutDis-, LTR-, OBFF Disabled

                LnkCtl2: Target Link Speed: 2.5GT/s, EnterCompliance- SpeedDis-

                         Transmit Margin: Normal Operating Range, EnterModifiedCompliance- ComplianceSOS-

                         Compliance De-emphasis: -6dB

                LnkSta2: Current De-emphasis Level: -6dB, EqualizationComplete-, EqualizationPhase1-

                         EqualizationPhase2-, EqualizationPhase3-, LinkEqualizationRequest-

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES+ TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr+ BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140 v1] Virtual Channel

                Caps:   LPEVC=0 RefClk=100ns PATEntryBits=1

                Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128-

                Ctrl:   ArbSelect=Fixed

                Status: InProgress-

                VC0:    Caps:   PATOffset=00 MaxTimeSlots=1 RejSnoopTrans-

                        Arb:    Fixed- WRR32- WRR64- WRR128- TWRR128- WRR256-

                        Ctrl:   Enable+ ID=0 ArbSelect=Fixed TC/VC=01

                        Status: NegoPending- InProgress-

        Capabilities: [160 v1] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

        Capabilities: [170 v1] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

        Kernel modules: ath9k
```

Und der Kernel: 

```
Networking -> Wireless

  <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

  [* ]     enable powersave by default 

Device Drivers -> Network Devices -> Wlan -> Atheros Wireless Cards

<M>   Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support

  [*]     Atheros ath9k PCI/PCIe bus support

  [ ]     Atheros ath9k AHB bus support

  [ ]     Atheros ath9k debugging

  [*]     Atheros ath9k ACK timeout estimation algorithm (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

Wo kann ich noch ansetzen, um die Ursache zu finden? Meine Vermutung ist irgendwie ein Stromsparmodus. Bin mal am Testen, würde mich über andere Ideen aber noch freuen.

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

keine Ahnung, ob das mit Deinem Problem zu tun hat. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich mit den Powerline-Adaptern von TP-Link ein paar Probleme. Nicht alle 10 Minuten, aber alle paar Wochen traten die Probleme auf, dann aber auch alle 10 Minuten. Dann habe ich sie von der Spannung getrennt und wieder eingesteckt, dann liefs wieder für ein paar Wochen.

Ruhe habe ich seitdem ich ein Firmware-Update durchgeführt habe:

http://www.tp-link.de/download/TL-PA4020PKIT.html#Firmware

Vielleicht könnte das bei Dir ja auch helfen.

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## musv

Wie hast du die Firmware installiert?

Unter http://www.tp-link.de/download/TL-PA4020PKIT.html#Dienstprogramm kann man nur eine msi-Datei runterladen, obwohl in der Beschreibung auch Linux aufgelistet ist.

----------

## hafgan

Ach ja, das habe ich unter Windows gemacht. Stimmt, hab ich ganz vergessen...

Hast Du da keine Möglichkeit?

----------

## firefly

Je nachdem was für Zugriffsmöglichkeiten das tool von TP-Link benötigt, könnte wine oder ne windows vm reichen.

Edit: Ich selbst habe keine powerline adapter aber wie werden die dinger konfiguriert? Haben die eventuell ne web oberfläche? Vielleicht lässt sich darüber das update der firmware auch anstoßen.

----------

## musv

Wollte gestern mal das Firmware-Update durchführen. Also hab ich Qemu mit WinXP gestartet und das Tool installiert. Natürlich findet das Dreckstool die Powerlan-Dinger nicht. Beim  Versuch, die Netzwerkkarte per PCI-Passthrough an den Gast durchzureichen meckerte Qemu. Weiß nicht, ob ich da noch ein USE-Flag fehlt. 

Zumindest hab ich heute die Dinger früher auf Arbeit aktualisiert. Komischerweise zeigte das Tool auch nach dem Upgrade noch die alte Firmware-Version an. Erst nach einigem Aus- und Anstecken erkannte das Tool die neue Firmware. Ob's was gebracht hat, werd ich wohl erst in den nächsten Tagen herausfinden.

Ich glaub, ich werde TP-Link in Zukunft meiden.

----------

## doedel

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wollte gestern mal das Firmware-Update durchführen. Also hab ich Qemu mit WinXP gestartet und das Tool installiert. Natürlich findet das Dreckstool die Powerlan-Dinger nicht.

 

Ich habe mehrere von TP-Link und das Tool geht bei mir nur, wenn die Teile direkt am Windows-Rechner stecken. Ein switch dazwischen und es findet die nicht mehr.

// edit: dachte Netgear, ist aber auch TP-Link - 50cm weiter stehts  :Wink: 

----------

